# 45 ACP revolver



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm looking at two S&W model 625 revolvers. One is the Jim Miceluk model. The difference in price is great. The JM is $400 more than the regular 625. Both are 6 round 45s. Is the JM model worth it and why?


----------



## Tantrum (May 3, 2008)

nailer said:


> I'm looking at two S&W model 625 revolvers. One is the Jim Miceluk model. The difference in price is great. The JM is $400 more than the regular 625. Both are 6 round 45s. Is the JM model worth it and why?


Anybody on this, Im interested in opinions on this as well.


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought the 625 JM new. I have Buddys with the standard 625. Mine has a bead on the front sight and it came with the laminated grips which I replaced with the Hogues. No way would I pay 400.00 more for the JM. Look closely, the older 625 may be a a better gun. Check the bbl to cyl. gap, the extractor and fit and finish.

I love to shoot this gun. It's my favorite ( after some action work and a return to S&W for a new extractor) they didn't see fit to do anything about the bbl to cyl gap. I shoot IDPA so it dosen't have to be very accurate. It is a hoot to shoot.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*Why a revolver in .45 ACP?*

I've owned several .45 ACP revolvers, one a Colt M1917 and one a Smith Model 625, plus several Ruger Blackhawks with .45 ACP cylinders. The M1917 bought because it was cheap at $25.00 or so, the M625 because I had just sold my Gold Cup and had a lot of .45 ACP brass on hand.

If you have access to a pile of ACP brass, or a supply of cheap surplus ACP ammo, the ACP makes sense. If not, the .45 Colt is far and away a better selection. With the Smith, you'll have to contend with either half-moon or full-moon clips, or used the No.2 yellow pencil for an ejector. .45 Auto Rim brass is still available, but pricey.

Me, I'd pass up the ACP altogether.

Bob Wright

P.S. The foregoing neglects "wants" altogether. If that be the case, well, it's all up to you.


----------



## BULLMACK45 (Mar 12, 2010)

*S&W 45ACP Revolver.*



nailer said:


> I'm looking at two S&W model 625 revolvers. One is the Jim Miceluk model. The difference in price is great. The JM is $400 more than the regular 625. Both are 6 round 45s. Is the JM model worth it and why?


( I used to have a Brazilian 1937 45 ACP revolver. Very accurate,very smooth trigger. I hated the half moon & full clips. They were a PAIN to remove the the empty cases from the clips & put fresh cartriges back in the clips. 45 autorim ammo was very expensive. I got rid of it because reloading was such a pain. JBR )


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

I have a 25-2, 625JM and 625PC. I like them all, but I don’t know that I would pay an extra $400 for the JM. The differences between the 625 and 625JM are limited to things like the quick change front sight (which I like very much), the JM grips (which I don’t like), a grooved trigger (which I actually like after I took the edge off the grooves. They can draw blood as they come from the factory.) and MIM internal parts. I understand Jerry likes MIM parts. I do too. They come a little rougher than most of the forged parts, but they seem to be harder to me. They are harder to smooth than the forged parts, but when you do, I think they provide a better trigger action than the forged parts. Just my opinion. Your mileage will vary. The 625PC is a little different. It has a shorter cylinder with the barrel set back about 1/8”. The barrel contour is also different and it weighs about 1.5 oz. less than the 625JM, if that makes any difference to you. All are very accurate. The cylinder throats of the two 625s are right at .452”. The throats of the 25-2 are .455”, but it shoots well anyway.


----------

